# Anyone want a free puppy?



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

AWWW i wish i could take her but im a bit far away.. not sure i could have a second dog right now anyway. its really sad what shes been thru and i hope she gets the love and care that she deserves in her next home. i just wish it could be with me in my home.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ya just might have to call her Lady Byrd


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It is great what you are doing for this little girl.

Name suggestions- New name for a new life 

Honey, Nicky, Candy, Lacey, Daisy, Lucy, Nelly, Sandy, Bailey- I love names that end in "Y" for dogs

Caramel, Dawn


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm trying to think of strong names for her... But so far the list is at
Dash
Orion (mighty hunter)
Keeper (as in "she's a keeper!")
Trooper (since she's been such a trooper)
Pax (peace)
Breaker
Bellamy
Foster
Forrest (basically so I can tell her to run)
Maverick
Annie (orphan Annie)
Charlotte (charley)
Riot
Phoenix (when a Phoenix bird "dies" it bursts into flames and is then reborn)
Liberty
Spirit
Tink
Tilly (mighty in war)
Eleanor (lots of strong women named Eleanor)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sure once you start interacting with her on a daily basis she will name herself. Best of luck to you


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww poor baby, how can anyone be so evil towards a golden. She is so lucky that you have taken in her in, I hope you find a loving home for her and she experiences what life should be like with a family who loves her.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly we are a little nervous to have two puppies in our apartment. But we are both animal people and we couldn't stand to hear about the horrible stuff happening to this poor baby. She's so young. I'm hoping she will come around to us fast and that the abuse won't have any lasting impact on her... Hopefully her age will help. She's scared of stairs (after being kicked down them) and we live on the third floor (no elevator) so she'll have to get over that one quickly . I'm so excited I can't sleep! It's 3:30am and I'm tossing and turning! I'm hoping that maybe I can convince my parents to take her... My mom so wants a dog and my dad is against it. Doubt that'll happen though :/. If anyone know of someone who is looking for a pup, we just want her in a good home...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping up so the early birds see this


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing some pictures and of course updates. I may have a interest in her, its a long ways but I have been looking for the right dog since I lost Katie. Thank You for recusing her from these evil people. I am not a nice person when I see someone abuse a Dog or a Child.

Mike


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Watch out she might steal your heart! we took in our friends golden almost 2 months because they were going through a divorce and the hubby wanted some time to look for a place where he could keep her. I gave them a time limit of April 1st and knowing this the kids have been counting down the days and begging to keep her and she has grown on us so I have to admit I would be sad to see her go but on the other hand 3 dogs is alot of work!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What you are doing for this girl is great. Thank you.  

Wish you were closer...I know someone that would probably love to have her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ash, you know that puppy look Remy gives you, use it as a "weapon" to approach your dad. Sabrina would be my name of choice. If you watched the movie "Sabrina" you will know that (Sabrina's the savior). Good luck. Looking forward to see the pictures of sweet angel.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If anyone here is seriously interested, we have arranged transports before, so it can be done!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

If we can find a way to get her to NC I'll take her.Jack needs a friend & I'm all about a rescue.Let's see some pics I don't mind about papers & I can give all the referances anyone needs as to how I love my dogs


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

If it doesn't work with Captain Jack, how about a local Golden Retriever rescue?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for taking her and showing her what life is really about. As said above, if there is a forum member that really wants her, we've had GRF transports before that have gotten dogs across the country ( and one from FL to Canada!).


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Two more hours until she's here! I'll post pictures!  thank you all!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see her! I'm sure she'll end up with a great home. Hard to think her previous owners have a CHILD.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking this poor little girl in!
I hope she can get a good home with CPT Jack or whoever decides to take her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashleyp-thank you for taking this little girl, so very sad to hear what she has been through.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of her and I hope it works out she finds a great home, she certainly deserves it.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Being a history major and social studies teacher, I love the name Pax. Please think seriously about that name. What a great name to be called as you perform a transformation in the dogs life.

Pat


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor girl! Thank you for taking her in and showing her that life is not as horrid as she thinks. Poor little thing.

New name, new life needed for sure. I hope someone here can take her, too!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for taking her in and taking care of her. Her story just breaks my heart.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are officially calling her Pax... And she is officially stealing my heart...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a friend in Austin who has been looking for a puppy..... do you want me to wait to see if she's interested until you decide if you are keeping her


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Ashleylp...thank you so much for saving Pax!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the boyfriend is falling for her too...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pictures please!! 

Thank you for taking this sweet girl in. Was it meant to be?? I think so!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Where are the pictures!? haha

PS. Remy would probably love a friend


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Want to see pictures of PAX!!! You are an angel for saving her. You should play the lottery...I think you would be rewarded for this.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> If we can find a way to get her to NC I'll take her.Jack needs a friend & I'm all about a rescue.Let's see some pics I don't mind about papers & I can give all the referances anyone needs as to how I love my dogs


If you do take her I'll do a leg from Jackson, TN to Cookville, TN (about 250 miles). She can spend the night here before I drive her from Nashville to Cookville.

Let me know.

Of course, she may never leave Austin LOL Wonderful rescue story! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> We are officially calling her Pax... And she is officially stealing my heart...


UtOh looks like no NC for Pax LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We rescued our GSD Nikki (who is at the bridge) in almost the same type of story. She was about 6 months old, we took her from a horrible situation, knowing that one of our friends was interested in her. The timing was terrible, I was 35 weeks pregnant with my first born and we already had two huge dogs. If we raised our voice at all (my husband watching the ball game) - she would pee. If we praised her, she would pee. 

She fell in love with my husband immediately, we kept her instead of giving her to our friend, and never regretted it. The first year was hard with her fears, but after that she was fine.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Darlin', what they are doing is animal abuse and neglect. If they give you any resistance or push-back, let them know that the dog comes w/you, or you call the authorities. Those are the choices. I'm so glad you are going to bring her into your household, and rescue her from this dreadful existence. I'm sure Remy will be a great big brother, and show her that she doesn't have to be afraid. No dog deserves to be treated this way. 

There is a special place for these people, and there's no air conditioning.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I spoke to my friend in Austin and she may be interested in little Pax, might be a good solution so you could have play-dates and be able to visit her since she's in the area


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright guys... the moment you've all been waiting for! Pictures!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Where are the pictures????  you are her angel, you know?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Little Pax is blessed to have you come to her rescue! Thank you so much! She is sooo cute! How is she doing with you guys, the new house and Remy?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

How could anyone hurt a precious face like that? Such a sweetie.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And more of little pax...

































Those last two in the car are when we went to get her a collar... we stopped at sonic so I let her get in the front seat! She wanted to just lay down on the floorboards and nap!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Haha thank you, that was quick! She is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Think you might keep her?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well done! Bravo! I take my hat off to you! Great work getting that sweetie to safety! Thank YOU!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You are an angel!! Thank you for rescuing Pax! She is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Pax is adjusting well. Remy and her get along GREAT! Every once in a while I think he forgets his size and will get a little too rough so we just separate them and tell them to settle down... once they settle they can play again! We went to a local pet store and picked out a pretty royal purple collar and some treats! Of course we've had a million people stop us to tell us how gorgeous she is... a lot at our apartment complex (the people who had her NEVER took her outside). She enjoyed her bath and is pretty good on leash... occasionally pulls but nothing we can't work on! I definitely have some new admiration for those of you who walk multiple dogs at a time though... it's a talent!

Now for the downsides. 
1. She's not potty trained whatsoever.... in fact she pretty much refuses to potty on grass. She will go on concrete instead IF she goes outside. I already forgot how much work potty training is!
2. She is timid. Not super scared, but you can tell that she is not the typical puppy. She is however very calm. Being timid isn't necessarily a downside, just something we'll have to work on.
3. She has had NO training. However, she's very smart and very capable!
4. Stairs. She only wants to be near stairs if Remy is near them... otherwise she's not going anywhere! I have been carrying her up and down most of the time but she did walk up one flight herself chasing after Remy!

So right now we're trying to decide what our next move will be! I've had a few serious inquiries and I SO appreciate it! We are smitten and will have to discuss our options. We have mentioned wanting a second dog... but in a few years. However, she just meshes with our situation and our little family so well....

 Hope you like the pictures! I'll try to post her after-bath video... she was just a hoot!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

AH, AND our vet was not available for an appt today but we took her temperature (normal) and checked her ears (pretty clean... we cleaned them after checking), and Steven listened to her heart with his stethoscope and didn't hear a heart murmur. I know that there could be SO MUCH MORE wrong but at least these simple things are good signs. She seems to have just started losing teeth, you can tell her mouth is sensitive. Her stools are firm and her pee is... bountiful


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It is great that she is smiling in your pics. Great job!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

She is SO CUTE!!!! How could anyone mistreat such a sweet thing . You are so awesome to take her! I hope you decide to keep her - if so, it was meant to be . Thank you for saving her, and especially (hopefully) before any permanent damage was done.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

After seeing the pics all I can say is you know where I am!! Again thanks soooo much for saving her


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the pictures. She is so beautiful. I'm so glad you rescued this precious girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She is such a beautiful girl, so happy that you have saved her! How can anyone hurt such a precious golden  I bet she's so glad that she's in a loving home now with people that care for her


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She looks like a keeper.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

She is so cute and looks very sweet!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, she just had her first freak out.. apparently crates are not her friend


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bless you for rescuing Pax. What a beauty! 

I know what I'd be thinking if I were in your shoes. I truly hope it works out for you guys. Best of luck.

Life sometimes brings really good things our way...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Pax is absolutely adorable!  I hope you keep her, but if you don't I know you'll find a great home for her. That being said, two goldens are a lot of fun!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Try feeding her right outside the open door of the crate, then slowing to being just inside the open crate and then slowly moving it back. That's how I crate-trained Katie who'd spent seven years running loose, never even in a house, nevermind a crate.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Would your crate be large enough for both dogs? Since she likes Remy.....

Susan Garrett's Crate Games?


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We were in a similar situation and we decided to keep the little bugger. They got a long so well, we have made big adjustments but they have been well worth it and we couldn't imagine ourselves without him. I say try it out for a while and see how things go. We were lucky that we got Captain at 10 months so he was already house trained, crate trained and neutered. 
Good luck, Remy will help her become more of a "dog" lol.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl. I can not fathom how people can treat a puppy so badly. I am so thankful she found her way to your arms.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh she is so sweet. How can anyone abuse a puppy???

With that said, I'll take her if she's available. Sounds like I'm not first on the list by a long shot  but if you decide to let her go and the others fall through, let me know. I'll fly her out to Calif. 

Pax is a great name. I was going to suggest Chance, as in second chance, but youve got a great name there. 

Good luck. Did the previous owners let her go willingly? I hope there's no chance they'll give you a hard time if you run into them around the complex...?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in awe of this group with the love and immediate help offered. I hope the love and big hearts here never leave. One in a million and why this forum and you have become my home.

Ash, I am just a few miles from DFW airport, so if you decide to home her with another I would be glad to come get her and get her on a plane. Hope you are able to keep her though, but if not, then just let me know and I will help.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Pax is adorable. I love her smile. You and your Hubby are sooooooo awesome to rescue her. All the best with whatever your decision is.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Pax, is as cute as can be, so glad you got her away from those mean people,how a person can mistreat a dog, i just don't know.


----------



## a-goldenwish (Dec 30, 2011)

So happy you rescued her, I will never understand how people can mistreat any animals, never mind adorable little baby pups!!! It is just awful. Thank you for giving her a second chance, it probably helps to have Remy by her side, it may just be meant to be.

Love the name!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pax is adorable, you'll be surprised how quickly she'll adjust especially since you have Remy to help her.

Thank you for taking Pax.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was so heartened to see that she looks better than I feared. A bit skinny for sure, but she doesn't have that complete vacant, untrusting look about her. I am so, so happy that you were able to rescue her from her misery. She has experienced far more than any dog should endure in her short life so far. 

But how lucky she is now! She must be feeling like she won the life lottery - and is just still a little unsure about things. It broke my heart to read about her fear of stairs (completely understandable) and the crate (she was probably forced into one and left there for hours and hours in her own filth, poor thing). I'm just so happy that you guys can give her the love she needs. 

Good luck with housetraining. I'm sure having Remy around setting an example will help her "get it" soon. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing Pax. She's beautiful. I love her coloring. I hope you can keep her. She's had a bad short life and you are showing her kindness love. It's wonderful.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks to me like Pax has already found her home with you? Either way about it, she is a lucky girl and she will finally get to be a happy, playful and loved puppy!


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

You did a wondeful thing! She is a beauty, just as you and your boyfriend are for resucing her.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you so much for rescuing Pax. She is adorable. Give her few days to adjust.With Remys help she will be train in no time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You for rescuing Pax, She is beautiful! She could be Lennon's sister, he has the same coloring.
It is great to have TWO they always entertain each other!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all! Last night went really great... She kenneled and I laid nearby until she fell asleep, then covered it. She slept all night and woke us by whining that she had to potty. We took her down and she went on the grass! Success!

Her and Remy are having a ball! We decided to take the weekend to see if she will stay with us or move on  we will see what happens! I am so thankful for the support and help this forum is willing to give!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Hey all! Last night went really great... She kenneled and I laid nearby until she fell asleep, then covered it. She slept all night and woke us by whining that she had to potty. We took her down and she went on the grass! Success!
> 
> Her and Remy are having a ball! We decided to take the weekend to see if she will stay with us or move on  we will see what happens! I am so thankful for the support and help this forum is willing to give!


Yay! I'm so glad you all had a good night. Congrats on the potty success


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Good job Pax & Ashley on a great night!! You'll keep her I can tell & you deserve each other!! But I'm still here for ya


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That's great that Pax did so well last night. Every day should be an improvement. My fingers are crossed that you have a wonderful weekend together.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Whether Pax ends up staying with all of you and Remy, you've done a great great thing for her. Kuddos to you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful story of love and caring, kindness and patience. Thank you.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Reading this thread has made my weekend! You guys just ROCK! Pax is so lucky to have you two and Remy. I look forward to hear about what you all decide to do. Liz


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

bumping up a story.Cant wait for more pictures.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i second those posts - YOU GUYS ROCK! Thanks for taking pax in - she is a cutie pie. I secretly hope you guys coose to keep her. I know you will make the right decision for her forever home if its not with you and Remy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Checking to see how things are going today, I've loved this thread...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww man! Perhaps if Mercy was an older dog and not only 8 weeks (I just brought home a puppy two days ago) and I lived in Texas I would take her. I am praying that somebody on the forum takes her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I'm trying to think of strong names for her... But so far the list is at
> Dash
> Orion (mighty hunter)
> Keeper (as in "she's a keeper!")
> ...


If she were a boy, I would name her Trooper, but Annie sounds like nice name.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awwh, those pictures are precious! How could anyone hurt that face? I just don't get it. You are doing such a great thing by taking her in. Have you discussed yet whether or not you'll be keeping her?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing Pax!! Whether you decide to keep her or find a great home for her with someone else-- you will always be her HERO! You saved her from a life of pain and suffering --she DOES know that and will be forever grateful. 
Bless your hearts - you are truly angels.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am very pleased to share that Pax is on her way to NC to live with goldenmum. Despite really wanting to keep her we know that financially, etc. this is not the right time to add another pup to our family. Pax is going to love living with Calvin, Bonnie and Clyde and she will be so cared for and love... That's all we wanted for her


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations to goldenmum and thank you both for saving Pax.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What wonderful news that she is on a way to her new home. I am glad you were able to rescue her and also to look at yourselves to see if you could take on another pup or not. What a wonderful ending to this thread (though I am sure we all would have loved Remy having a little sister, I am sure she will have a great life!)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't said anything, as I didn't want to let myself get too excited..............I feel like a giddy schoolgirl waiting on her first date.........cannot wait to meet Pax in person! Thank you for the wonderful gift Steve and Ashley. I promise this little girl will have a very spoiled life. I need to quickly puppy proof, drag out the crates, schedule the vet........wooohooo!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Ashleylp and Goldenmum, thanks for rescuing Pax! She's sucha gem and I don't understand how could anyone abuse her. I'm sure she'll have a wonderful life from now onwards.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to Ashley congrats to goldenmum.I'm looking forward to hearing the further adventures of Pax


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashleylp - Thank you so much for taking Pax in and finding her a great home! :dblthumb2

GoldenMum - Congratulations on your new golden girl! What fun it will be to hear more about her new life with you and your other dogs!

I *love* happy endings- or should I say happy beginnings!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are so glad that she is going to such a great home. I'll admit that we shed a few tears driving away  She is a special little girl and I'll take her back if I don't get to see lots of pictures and hear lots of stories on here!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> We are so glad that she is going to such a great home. I'll admit that we shed a few tears driving away  She is a special little girl and I'll take her back if I don't get to see lots of pictures and hear lots of stories on here!


When she was picked up, I got a report that she was a sweet low keyed gal!!!! Stories to follow!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Goldenmum, you will need to start a new thread and tell us how her life is. Hope you are ready for a little girl full of puppy fun! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great news for all concerned. Congrats to GoldenMum. Be sure to give us updates.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread made my cry, I hate to think people could do such horrible things to any living creature, but sadly some do! 

Well done to everyone involved  Our Penny was a rescue, she'd been terribly, terribly treated. She stole our hearts from the minute we laid eyes on her, still does every time we look at her. 

Really looking forward to more photos


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful ending to a tragic start for Pax! Ashley P and Golden Mum, you two rock!! :appl::appl: to both of you!! I'm looking forward to watching this little one grow up with a wonderful family in a loving home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Goldenmum, looking forward to seeing pictures of Pax and hearing all about her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are amazing ,you two,one for saving this girl,the other for giving her a loving home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Goldenmum, congratulations to your new additon to the family and Thank you!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats Goldenmum! And thanks again to everyone involved for saving this pretty girl.

How could anyone hurt such a cute little thing is beyond me.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

You two are amazing! We need more people in the world like you <3


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so happy I'm crying....thank you Goldenmum and thank you Ashleylp....you are the best for saving this beautiful girl!!  Looking forward to lots of pictures


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been following this thread and just now replying. I'm so happy that Pax has found a new home. Ashley, thanks for trying to keep her and for saving her. Goldensmum, can't wait to hear all about Pax and her new home. Thank you so much for taking her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the support, and a special thanks to Ashley and Steve.

I think it was written in the cards somewhere. About a week before this thread, I had just started looking to get Calvin a playmate, as Bonnie and Clyde (11 years) only play a few minutes. Then Pax was posted with such a tragic beginning, and I really believe in rescue. I pmed Ashley, thinking Texas to NC is a long way. A couple days later Ashley made the wonderful offer of Pax to me. It just so happened that one of our employees, who has lived in Texas, is moving to NC. I called him yesterday, and he said he could get her last night. Ashley and Steve met Fred, and now Pax will begin her journey to NC today!


I think it was meant to be! Thanks to all for the support...........I think Calvin will Love his new sis!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to all that helped Pax have a life that she deserves, full of love and happiness. 

Nothing like a Happy Ending!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

cant wait to see picture of Pax at new home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just finding this thread!! I am so happy for Pax, Ashley and Goldenmum!! Thank you for rescuing her!!! How anyone can hurt a puppy or dog is way beyond me!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You two are just so great. What an amazing outcome. So hapy you guys made it possible to keep Pax in the family!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> You two are just so great. What an amazing outcome. So hapy you guys made it possible to keep Pax in the family!


She shall remain a GR Forum Girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy to read this wonderful outcome for Pax  she's a beautiful girl for sure!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When is she set to arrive at your house??? I am anxious....I can only imagine how you feel.....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Belle's Mom said:


> When is she set to arrive at your house??? I am anxious....I can only imagine how you feel.....


She was picked up last night and spent the night in Waco, helping Fred pack. They travel to Dallas today, Fred is saying goodbyes, as he relocates to NC. Tomorrow, they will leave Texas......I expect them Thursday, or Friday. She has an appointment at the Vet on Monday to get a check up, start on HW prevention, and start her puppy vaccine series. That girl has a full week. And, yes, I'm driving DH CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, that is quite the journey!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a great ending!!! Pax is a very lucky little girl to have found such a wonderful home. And better yet is the fact that she has become in your own heart warming words "....a forum girl." 

I think it's fair to say we all look forward to lots of pictures and stories of Pax's latest adventures!!! 

Pete


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Thanks for the support, and a special thanks to Ashley and Steve.
> 
> I think it was written in the cards somewhere. About a week before this thread, I had just started looking to get Calvin a playmate, as Bonnie and Clyde (11 years) only play a few minutes. Then Pax was posted with such a tragic beginning, and I really believe in rescue. I pmed Ashley, thinking Texas to NC is a long way. A couple days later Ashley made the wonderful offer of Pax to me. It just so happened that one of our employees, who has lived in Texas, is moving to NC. I called him yesterday, and he said he could get her last night. Ashley and Steve met Fred, and now Pax will begin her journey to NC today!
> 
> ...


I love it when things fall into place!


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

this is so exciting. Pax is a lucky, lucky girl. Thanks to both of you for all you have done finding this sweet baby a good loving home.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Alright guys... the moment you've all been waiting for! Pictures!


Ohhhhhh, What a sweetie!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> And more of little pax...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Reading this thread has been amazing. It started so sad with such a happy ending, it just warms my heart and makes me tear up a little (I know, I'm a huge sap!).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow what wonderful news!!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is Pax at the start of her journey, can't wait to meet her!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

2 Questions. 
How long before you get your hands on her?
Will you be able to sleep while you are waiting?

Congratulations on your new little girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hollyk said:


> 2 Questions.
> How long before you get your hands on her?
> Will you be able to sleep while you are waiting?
> 
> Congratulations on your new little girl.



Thursday, or Friday...and NO!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great story. Pax is a beauty. This site rocks! 

We had something similar happen here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

dborgers said:


> What a great story. Pax is a beauty. This site rocks!
> 
> We had something similar happen here:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html


It's a great feeling when it all works out!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pax's story is just terrific. As you might have read in the link I posted to Buddy's story, he didn't have the best start in life (dumped from a moving vehicle and shot at at 4 months old), but he's living in Dog Heaven now, like your Pax will be. How exciting, and what a wonderful thing for you to do


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I bet you are so excited and counting each and every minute. Here's hoping they go fast for you, not long now.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

I think this is the longest thread I've ever read all the way through...you guys are amazing. This story is amazing. This doggie is amazing. Makes me wish I didn't live so freaking far away so I could organize a party!:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2

God bless yaz...and looking forward to seeing how this beauty develops with all the good luvin' she's gonna be getting!:bigangel:


----------



## missing phoenix (Mar 31, 2012)

what a lovely girl, so very lucky you were in the right place to help her. The universe will take care of the abusers. 
Pax will now have the life she deserves and be ever grateful to the ones who saved her.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

oh gee, i would, but you are so far away and i am dealing with my sick ella. i don't think it would be fair to her at this point. she needs all our attention right now. good luck to both of you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I cannot believe that you knew of somebody that was moving from Texas to North Carolina THIS WEEK! 

OMG!!!! Truly believe that the dog we get are ones that were supposed to be with us - especially when it comes to rescue. We have seen these Godwinks happen so many times. 

Another home thanks to GRF!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Laura* said:


> I'm so happy I'm crying....thank you Goldenmum and thank you Ashleylp....you are the best for saving this beautiful girl!!  Looking forward to lots of pictures



Me too, and I am at work


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I just love these stories and we have had a bunch, Rick Gibbs, Marlene,Karen,Rob,Terry, Jenna and so many others that have just been in the right place at the right time. 
This forum ROCKS!

:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i need to get a life!!I am checking this tread at least twice a day to see if any new on Pax.

:curtain::curtain::jamming::drummer:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

olik said:


> i need to get a life!!I am checking this tread at least twice a day to see if any new on Pax.
> 
> :curtain::curtain::jamming::drummer:


Pax and Fred did not get out of Dallas ahead of the storms...they are honkering down til they pass..........


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

She must be having so much fun! This will hopefully get her used to different things.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Phoebe's mom said:


> She must bitelte having so much fun! This will hopefully get her used to different things.


She is definitely getting exposed to alot right now, and being very good, I'm told. Stay safe Fred and Pax!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Boy I've been out of the loop just a few days and HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's people like ashleyp and goldenmum that restore my faith in humanity  You guys rock my world! 

:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::banana::banana::banana::banana::jamming::jamming::jamming::jamming::jamming::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There are truly good people in this world. 
Many of them have Goldens. 
Many of them are part of this forum.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, I think I had the beginnings of an epileptic fit looking at Kahuna's post...note to self: NEVER log on to GRF before morning coffee !!!:crazy::crazy::bricks1:

Just checking in on the Pax Watch before taking my two for a stroll on the mountain..snow finally melting, totally swampy but that's why we have a garden hose in the back of the house:wave::wave::wave:

Later! Keep us posted....:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Pax and Fred did not get out of Dallas ahead of the storms...they are honkering down til they pass..........


Sorry to hear the storms held up the transport--but I'm glad they weren't in harm's way because the storms were terrible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I cannot believe that you knew of somebody that was moving from Texas to North Carolina THIS WEEK!
> 
> OMG!!!! Truly believe that the dog we get are ones that were supposed to be with us - especially when it comes to rescue. We have seen these Godwinks happen so many times.
> 
> Another home thanks to GRF!


Yep, another Godwink.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I was away without internet access for a few days and am just now coming across this- It was a wonderful way to start my day-


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

doing my morning check point.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Checking in this morning are Pax & Fred ok?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

How are Pax and Fred? They were in my prayers last night!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping Pax is well on her way to her new home :woot2: by now.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Fred and Pax are on the move again, they will be in Nashville tonight. Fred is visiting his sister on his trip here. The report is that once they've gone 10 miles, Miss Pax is snoozing away...great traveler! When I spoke with him, he was making frequent stops, as she hadn't pottied yet. I have no finger nails left.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need an update!!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

morning check point.Hows Pax doing?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there another thread with a Pax update? Hope the trip is going well and that you will have her soon....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Fred and Pax are on the move again, they will be in Nashville tonight. Fred is visiting his sister on his trip here. The report is that once they've gone 10 miles, Miss Pax is snoozing away...great traveler! When I spoke with him, he was making frequent stops, as she hadn't pottied yet. I have no finger nails left.....


Hellooooooooooo Pax (hollering out my front door ... I live in Nashville LOL)


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Is she there?!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Boy, a lot happens when you don't keep up with a thread! This is such an amazing God Wink! It is truly amazing how our dogs find us. What a great story!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Any news? Did they made it to final destination?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great story! Can not wait to see pictures of Pax in her new home!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Come on Goldenmom can't get any work done untill I have an update LOL


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am on pins and needles here also........last I heard was yesterday. Fred had gotten something in his tires from the road......he was somewhere in Alabama, trying to get new tires installed. He had said that he and Pax found a park, explored the trails. Then camped out overnight, he said she is a wonderful cuddle bug! At this point, I am hoping that Fred is not head over heals for her; and will want to keep her (lol!)!

If you think you can't stand it, think how I feel.....I want my new baby here sooooo bad!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> I am on pins and needles here also........last I heard was yesterday. Fred had gotten something in his tires from the road......he was somewhere in Alabama, trying to get new tires installed. He had said that he and Pax found a park, explored the trails. Then camped out overnight, he said she is a wonderful cuddle bug! At this point, I am hoping that Fred is not head over heals for her; and will want to keep her (lol!)!
> 
> If you think you can't stand it, think how I feel.....I want my new baby here sooooo bad!


You're so awesome! I can not wait to hear the update and PHOTOS of PAX!! How exciting!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh GoldenMum what a journey Pax is having. I can't wait until you meet your new girl. Definate kidnap watch is in order LOL


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Laura* said:


> Oh GoldenMum what a journey Pax is having. I can't wait until you meet your new girl. Definate kidnap watch is in order LOL


Yes, a watch has been issued, but he has to keep in mind....I sign his paycheck (wink, wink)!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Will Pax make it home today?
On Pax watch here too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

PAX ALERT!!!!!! Just got the news...Pax will arrive this evening!!!! I will update with pics tomorrow..................what a great Easter gift!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i keep stalking this thread hoping for an update!!! cant wait to see pax in forever home!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> PAX ALERT!!!!!! Just got the news...Pax will arrive this evening!!!! I will update with pics tomorrow..................what a great Easter gift!


WOO HOO, can't wait to hear all about her and hopefully see lots of pictures!

Isn't that Easter Bunny just wonderful???????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:artydude

So exciting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So glad to hear that PAX is coming-what an Easter Gift is right!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

YAYYY! WHAT GREAT NEWS! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

This is so exciting!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just love happy endings.... Can't wait to see pics of Pax with his new family.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

:banana: :jamming: :appl: :artydude: :drummer: :You_Rock_: :headbang2: :banana: :jamming: :wiggle: :wiggle: :wiggle: :appl: :appl: :artydude: :artydude: :drummer: :drummer: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :jamming: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :nchuck: :nchuck: :nchuck: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :artydude: :artydude: :artydude: :artydude: :artydude: :You_Rock_: :You_Rock_: :You_Rock_: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :You_Rock_: :headbang2: :artydude: :drummer: :appl: :appl: :nchuck: :jamming: :rockon: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't wait for an update and some photos!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's today here . . . update?? lots of pics???


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sitting on edge... cannot wait for pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenmum*

GOLDENMUM

You are wonderful to adopt Pax!! We can't wait to hear about her and see pictures!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

pictures!!!! we need pictures!!!!! Please wake up and post PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Has she arrived yet?

How 'bout now?










Now?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Pictures? 

Pictures? 

Pictures? 

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Boy the Easter Bunny brings great stuff doesn't he? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

olik said:


> pictures!!!! we need pictures!!!!! Please wake up and post PICTURES!!!!!





Sweet Girl said:


> Has she arrived yet?
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Now?





Aislinn said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> ...


i'm thinking.......^^^^all of this^^^^!!!!! :greenboun:roflmao::hyper:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

First of all Pax is HERE!!!!! She arrived last evening. Second of all, she is a DOLL!!!!! Clyde, and Cooper LOVE her!!!! Calvin, and Bonnie like her, but can get a bit jealous. By this morning she and Calvin were chasing each other all around the yard! Bonnie takes a little longer to warm up. That saying....please enjoy the pictures (I'm not a very good photographer). She is here for good, I am in Love with her. She ran around like a wild woman with her new pack, she enjoyed the campfire, watched a couple of games of pool (she kept chasing golf balls around the putting area (toooooooo cute!)). She retired to her crate about midnight, she whined at 6:30AM, went out to pee, and snuggled in bed til 8AM. What more could a mom ask for? Her dad, who had said, no more rescues, is totally smitten, and she LOVES his scritches! The only way she's leaving, is if someone pry's her out of my cold dead hands!!!! 

Her name is officially now Carolina Blue Skyler, we are calling her Skyler. I am totally in PUPPY LOVE!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update! She looks wonderful and very happy!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations on the new family member!!!

Sounds like it was meant to be!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh she's so gorgeous. Thanks for the pics. I love her new name. She looks just like a Skyler. What a happy ending and what a wonderful new life she will have with you. She's a lucky girl


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She is beautiful. I love happy endings. congrats on your new puppy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome home Skyler! Welcome to your wonderful life 

Thank you SOOO much for the pics.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope you have many happy and healthy wonderful years with your new girl. Skyler is so fortunate to have a second chance. Thank you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Miss Skyler, it's official, you're now a Carolina Girl, love the pictures. 

Skyler's beautiful, she looks so happy with her brothers and sisters, she's found a wonderful home.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just read through this thread, wow! Big thanks to Ashley for saving her and congrats to Goldenmum. Enjoy your new loving home sweet Skyler.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pix! Skyler is such a lucky girl to have been given another chance at life with a wonderful loving pack of dogs and people!

Blessings for all concerned.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! Love the pictures!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So glad she's finally home with you! Think Ashley made a wise choice & that's coming from someone who would have loved to have had her!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful adventure !! She is such a cutie, I love those big ears. Have a wondrful life little girl !!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She looks right at home. Love seeing her! You are a lucky pup Skyler!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

So glad for the happy ending of one journey and exciting beginning of another!!! I can tell from the pics that Skyler knows she is home. Kudos to Ashley and Goldenmum for doing so well by this little girl! :woot2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful and charming, congrats on your new baby !!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, what a great story!!! Big hugs to all who helped make this possible!! Keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a wonderful, begaining to her new life!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news!! Welcome to your new home, Skyler!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome HOme, Pax*

Welcome Home to Pax. She looks like she's always been with you!!
How many Goldens do you have? I would say you have your hands full!
I love your yard!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So happy to hear that Skyler made it home safely!!! She looks to be right at home with your pack...... 

Thank you for opening your heart and home to this beautiful little girl!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

don't you just love happy ending stories like that!!!!!Welcome home sweet girl!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Skyler - another great name!!! Welcome to North Carolina Skyler, you've just landed in dog heaven! She looks like she's going to fit right in...lucky girl. Enjoy your girl and please keep us updated with LOTS OF PICTURES!!!

Pete


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome home Skyler!!! So happy that she has made it to her forever home  She looks like she's settling in well - what a lovely easter present for both her and you


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG look at that face, too cute!!!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Have to say I love her new name and feel doubly connected, 'cuz my "Skye Blue" sounds a lot like your Blue Skylar 

Sweet, sweet baby. So happy she's found her home, and her family at last. Enjoy and big hugs from across the pond :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome home Skyler! 
Looks like she fits right in.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She is adorable, I bet you are happy she is now safe in your arms. Give Skylar and her brothers and sisters Hugs from NJ!!

Thanks for the pictures, you did good.

Have a Blessed Easter!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I had to go get some groceries, DH was working in the woods, clearing trees. So, I settled her in her crate, the rest of the pack was outside with daddy. When I got home, all were in the pool, Skyler is quite the little swimmer! She followed Clyde right down the steps, and she was off. She's going to fit right in around here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skyler*

I love the name Skyler!!


----------



## In honor of our Izzie (Apr 7, 2012)

Are you still looking for a home for her? We just lost our beautiful sweet girl this past week and our house is miserable. We miss her so very much but also looking for the right fit as we already have 2 other pups and a kitty. My husband and I love animals and I hate to see things like this. I just joined this so I'm so really sure how it works. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Your photos made me all teary - in a very happy way. She DOES look like a Skyler, and I just love the picture of her getting a back scritch. She looks like she's in heaven. And when you consider where this little girl has been in her very short life already, well, that just makes me get a little misty.

You're wonderful for giving her the life she deserves. 

Thanks to Ashley and her bf for saving her - and thanks to everyone who got her to her new forever home.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I think her new name fits her perfectly....She is beautiful! Looks like she is going to have a ball with her new family. Thank you for taking her. I think a lot of us would have gladly taken her...I will look forward to more pictures and stores of Skyler and her new family.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

In honor of our Izzie said:


> Are you still looking for a home for her? We just lost our beautiful sweet girl this past week and our house is miserable. We miss her so very much but also looking for the right fit as we already have 2 other pups and a kitty. My husband and I love animals and I hate to see things like this. I just joined this so I'm so really sure how it works. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


You had better read the whole thread, this girl has a forever home now.


Perhaps admin can append the title of this thread to 'anyone want a free puppy--found a home'


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

She is beautiful and it looks like she has found the perfect happy home, a yard and even a pool!!! Congratulations to all!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Skyler looks like she knows she is home..... I'd love to know what she's thinking, probably pinching herself to make sure she's not dreaming.... Love a happy ending!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank You for the amazing story of Pax-Skyler... I enjoyed reading about her journey.. I am so happy she's finally home... She deserves the best and now she'll have it!!!.. Your the best GoldenMom


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I think her new name fits her perfectly....She is beautiful! Looks like she is going to have a ball with her new family. Thank you for taking her. I think a lot of us would have gladly taken her...I will look forward to more pictures and stores of Skyler and her new family.


You're right, I feel blessed that Ashley and Steven chose our home.....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As a guy who was given a second shot at life with new parents who adopted my little sister too (they made the decision as soon as we walked in the room together at 4 and 3 years old ... they didn't know about her yet ... looking to adopt a boy. Sneaky Miss Berkley, our social worker always said to prospective parents something like: "Oh, I forgot to mention he/she has a little sister/brother". Dad immediately said, Awww, we'll take her too ).

I commend your adoption of Skyler, and hereby nominate those who rescued her and those who adopted her for sainthood.

Skyler is a beautiful little girl! Congratulations, and massive kudos to everyone involved.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the pictures, what a great ending to the story!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a wonderful story....I'm so happy Skyler is home!!! She is beautiful and looks like she is fitting right in.....I think she knows she's home! So happy for you all!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the photo of your DH scratching her and she's looking up saying, "Oh yes, this is what I have been waiting for all my life!"


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread. I am sooo happy that little Skylar was rescued by Ashley and giving a second chance. What a great Easter Gift.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Congrats on getting Skyler and Congrats to Skyler on getting a new life with a wonderful family!!!! What a story this was to read about. So glad Ashley and Steven saved her and sent her to you for her FOREVER home!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like Sklyer is already Daddy's Little Girl. So cute.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy new family to little Skyler. How great that she's got bros and sisses and a pool too! Sounds like Golden heaven.

:--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin::--heart:

I look forward to regular photo updates in the puppy section. (but do start a new thread--this one's gotten really long! LOL)


----------

